# Is Anyone Making Reproduction Decals?



## partsguy (May 29, 2015)

I need some new decals made for two of my bikes. Nobody makes the decals for these two bikes so I'm looking for somebody who is up to the task. I can send you the parts so you have something physical to go off of.

If anyone is up to the task, PM me.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 30, 2015)

It better be a bike you love because this won't be cheap. The work required to produce decals is in the set-up which is why it usually cost at least a couple hundred for a one-off decal. Might want to contact Gus if you are serious. V/r Shawn


----------



## theyankeedoodler (May 30, 2015)

Gus is the guy.  Great work.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2015)

An old friend, Richard (makes stencil kits) also does water transfer decals. Just got message from him:

"the minimum charge for 2 color is $150.00 that would include about 30 decals or more"

He's of town for the next few weeks, but PM me if you want his contact info.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 2, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> An old friend, Richard (makes stencil kits) also does water transfer decals. Just got message from him:
> 
> "the minimum charge for 2 color is $150.00 that would include about *30 decals or more*"
> 
> He's of town for the next few weeks, but PM me if you want his contact info.





So, I have an MOQ of 30 decals? The chaingaurd decal is reproduced already, but it is in mono-tone. I need a two-tone decal.

Nobody makes the rack decal or the tank decals. I have no example for the tank decals yet.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 4, 2015)

partsguy said:


> I need some new decals made for two of my bikes. Nobody makes the decals for these two bikes so I'm looking for somebody who is up to the task. I can send you the parts so you have something physical to go off of.
> 
> If anyone is up to the task, PM me.




If you would only divulge the make/model/specifics, it could help, I've been down that road before...a sign shop here made my graphics for my Schwinn and Rollfast, some came from Scott, the seat tube decal from eBay and another Rollfast decal from there as well.


----------



## Tikibar (Sep 21, 2015)

I've never used this, but I'm facing the same issue and considering this printable decal paper - http://www.decalpaper.com

Has anyone tried it?


----------



## MrColumbia (Sep 21, 2015)

Tikibar said:


> I've never used this, but I'm facing the same issue and considering this printable decal paper - http://www.decalpaper.com
> 
> Has anyone tried it?




I've used it many times with great results. If you have a good photo editing program on your computer and a good photo quality printer you can do great things with this paper. There are limitations though. The first is inkjet printers do not print metallic colors or white. Depending on what colors are in your design and what color the bike is this can be a huge problem. The other is inkjet ink will fade from UV light. This will not be a problem if the bike is on display indoors as all modern windows have UV protection. I've left decals that I've made deliberately in front of a window for years to test this theory and there has been no fading. The partial fix for outdoors is using a UV protecting clear coat, not a big deal because you have to clear coat them anyway. This will protect the decals for a long time but not forever. It all depends on how much time the bike is in direct sun light.


----------



## Tikibar (Sep 22, 2015)

That's great, thanks for the info! 

I'm hoping the colors on a laser printer will be at least as steadfast as an inkjet. What I'm looking to do is print the "Hibbard" that goes on the side of a Hibbard Deluxe tank. There are many decals that aren't currently available, perhaps this paper will give us the opportunity to bring back those designs.


----------

